#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Ку Дин

## Юля

Как правильно его употреблять?

----------


## Павел Ивкин

его надо заваривать как чай и пить (можно попробовать и поесть, но это для опытных  :Wink:  ). Ещё лучше заваривать его вместе с Пуэром. Дозировка зависит от вида: бывает "веретено" (большие листья скручены в палочки), прессованный и мелкий дикорастущий (е-шэн). последний люблю больше всего.

----------


## Юля

...ведь существуют полярные мнения. 
Некоторые полагают, что ку дин можно потреблять именно как чай - беспорядочно, профилактически опять же-таки)

А другие - исключительно как лекарство, когда уже заболел.

Судя по этой классификации, я - обладатель "веретена". И завариваю его по 3 палки. На ночь. И утром пью. 

А стоит ли его настаивать? 

Так же ку дин при частом употреблении снижает половое влечение. А у женщин - тоже?

И зачем его смешивать с пу-эром, вот еще вопрос..

----------


## Павел Ивкин

можно профилактически, можно и как лекарство - надо отследить по себе.

а зачем заваривать на ночь? в стоялом холодном чае нет ничего хорошего. лучше сделать несколько заварок подряд (полностью сливая кипяток каждый раз) - тогда он раскроется полностью и будет что надо!
и настаивайте тоже по ощущениям.

про половое влечение ничего не знаю  :Smilie:  

а с пуэром его смешивать просто кайфово. и лечебный эффект, говорят, хороший - при простуде.

----------


## Шаман

Насколько я помню, то кудин китайцы рекомендуют пить именно как лекарство, т.е. это продукт не для постоянного употребления.

----------


## Павел Ивкин

да чёрт его знает... за всё время трудов в небезызвестной чайной  :Wink:  ни разу не встретил "коренного" текста про кудин. слухов, однако, ходило много!

----------


## Ирина

> Насколько я помню, то кудин китайцы рекомендуют пить именно как лекарство, т.е. это продукт не для постоянного употребления.


А при каких заболеваниях и как используется кудин?и

----------


## Аньезка

> А при каких заболеваниях и как используется кудин?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу!

Родители привезли из Китая дикий кудин. Очень нравится. Правда, завариваю я только 1 листочек и всего минуту, 3 листочка - для меня уже слишком горько! 
Хм, думала, что его можно пить часто, как чай :Confused:

----------


## куру хунг

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу!
> 
> Родители привезли из Китая дикий кудин. Очень нравится. Правда, завариваю я только 1 листочек и всего минуту, 3 листочка - для меня уже слишком горько! 
> Хм, думала, что его можно пить часто, как чай



 Купил года два назад ,за какие  то сумасшедшие деньги,  по дурости начитавшись здесь откровений чаехлёбов. Дрянь противоестественная, смес рассола селёдки и настойки хины.
 Вначале сам пытался пить. Надоело.
 Решил использовать как средство для отпугивания нежеланных гостей.
 Начало получаться. Только много заваривать не нужно.
 Правильно Аня говорит-только один листик.
 Пробывал больше, враз кружку могут в лицо метнуть.
 Ещё много осталось в пачке листиков.
 Лет наверное на 50 должно хватить.
 Но наверное не доживу.
 Да и гости что то перестали ходить. :Stick Out Tongue:  
 Если кому нада, могу выслать на БВЖС, за свой счёт.
 Пешите адрес.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Komuso

> И завариваю его по 3 палки. На ночь. И утром пью.


Зачем на ночь-то?




> Так же ку дин при частом употреблении снижает половое влечение.


Не заметил  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Кудин связывают со снижением холестерина и снижением кровяного давления.
Я использую 1 палочку (или 1 котышек) на гайвань, завариваю несколько раз. Т.е. 1 палка на поллитра воды - самое то  :Smilie:  

http://www.enjoyingtea.com/imkutebhete.html

----------

